# 2 dumbo female rats need a good home in Birmingham, AL (35242)



## penguin.love.for.life (Jun 18, 2012)

These are beautiful girls! I sadly don't have the time anymore to give these girls the attention that they deserve, so I'm looking for a loving home for them. 

Kai is very outgoing and is always ready to check out anything new. The entire time I was taking these pictures she was grabbing my hair and pulling me down towards her! She loves burrowing in hair when she shoulder surfs. 

Anya is a little bit shy, but just as sweet. She loves hoarding food! This little girl is silly, though... anytime you put her on your shoulder she will immediately go down your shirt and hang out haha. 

These girls are from the same litter and they really seem to love each other, so they need to go together. I'm asking $15 for them. I have a Martin's Rat Skyscraper (R-695) in like new condition that I can sell as well. I'm asking $100 for it. I'll be giving two glass water bottles, two ceramic food bowls, a travel cage, and any food and bedding leftover with the rats, no charge. I just really want these girls to go to a good home.

Kai on the left and Anya on the right:








Kai being curious:








Anya wasn't so sure about the photos haha:








Kai:








Anya:


----------

